# Locked up after trailering



## Dannysz28 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a 06 650i brute and i live on the coast of nc. We went to the nc mountains and had to trailer it 6 hrs. When i got there the engine acted like it was locked up almost like it had water on top of the piston. I kept working with it and finally got it to turn over and finally it started and ran like crap for about an hour. After that it ran pretty good for the entire weekend. A friend of mine said i needed to plug the snorkel to the carb because the air may have been messing the carbs up during the trip.Loaded it up and headed home and after i got home and unplugged the snorkel the motor was locked up again and took a few minutes to get it to turn over and it acted like it was flooded. I had to hold the throttle wide open and spin it a long time to get it started but after it started it ran perfect. Any ideas of what went wrong would be appreciated?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

are you sure that your snork was sealed. it can do that if you trailer it when open. i trailer mine all the time to the hunting camp that is 5 hours away. no problems.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah having it unplugged on the way up was definately the problem. Ride home, probably still wasn't sealed well. Also, the 650sra's have a fuel shut off, the 750i doesn't. I'm not sure if the 650i has one or not, but if it does you should shut if off when traveling.

Also, not to belittle you but, you did plug the right one on the way home?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

It deffently hydrolocked, gas was on top of piston, used to happen on my 05 brute, shut off fuel when travel or I put tennis balls in my snorkels and never had that problem again


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The 650i doesn't have a fuel shut off... 

Like these guys said, it might not have been sealed off completely on the way home... I would make sure you get a good seal (on the correct snorkel)... I would also recommend installing a fuel shut off valve in the fuel line also... I plan to do this to mine... 

What happens is the air moving around the end of the snorkel going ~70ish miles per hour pulls a vacuum through the air box, which pulls gas into the carbs, which goes right down into the cylinders... and after 6 hrs of this, you probably had the cylinder FULL of gas... if it ever happens again, you need to pull the spark plugs out, and turn the engine over to blow the gas out of the cylinders, before you bend a rod... also, the gas probably worked it's way around the rings, so you probably have gas in your oil... so you need drain oil, and let it sit for a little while to let the gas evaporate... then refill the oil and add some sea foam or marvel oil... also while you have the plugs out, put a tiny bit of motor oil on top of the pistons to restore the seal on the rings... this way the rings won't scar the cylinder walls when you start then engine up with them dry... since this happened before you rode it, you probably already did a little bit of wear on the insides of the engine... Lucky for you for some reason the 650 engines seem to handle a little more abuse than the 750, so if you go in and change oil, and do everything like I mentioned, you should be good... 

AND KEEP THAT SNORKEL PLUGGED! LOL


----------



## Dannysz28 (Feb 12, 2010)

I had the right one plugged but i will make sure it is sealed good tomorrow. Im just glad to hear thats all it was. Thanks


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah having it unplugged on the way up was definately the problem. Ride home, probably still wasn't sealed well. Also, the 650sra's have a fuel shut off, the 750i doesn't. I'm not sure if the 650i has one or not, but if it does you should shut if off when traveling.
> 
> Also, not to belittle you but, you did plug the right one on the way home?


hmmm, my 05 750i has a fuel shut off under the seat.:thinking:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You sure that not the prime? Never seen one with a shut off.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> You sure that not the prime? Never seen one with a shut off.


 yep, positive. looks like a silver square with a flat screw head in the center (pretty sure it even says on and off) right on top of the tank. Will try and remember to take a pic tomorrow for ya.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. That's not a fuel shut off. That's for the fuel pump.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah..I thought it was Polaris...cause I remember the same conversation last year on here and I went to the shop and checked on the used ones we had.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> You sure that not the prime? Never seen one with a shut off.


:agreed: it should say PRI and ON... no OFF setting...


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Fuel shut off worked wonders from me on this. I for the life of me could not get mine to stop doing it until I put the inline shut off on it. I always close the valve, while running, for 10-20 seconds before I shut the bike off. No problems with it or need to plug the snorkel anymore!!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

well, I believe you guys over my memory for sure. I never used it and only remember the guy tellin me about it when I bought it. Sure does cake up with mud well though. LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

fuel shutoff is the only way. the float in the bowl bounces up and down as you travel. that's how the fuel is released.
(in addition to any siphon effect from air in the snorks)


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

agreed, if you cut the "Shutoff" under the seat any way at all, the motor will still run, its the Prime or whater pri stands for, no OFF. 

just need to get an arctic cat guys, I have never plugged the snorkle on my prowler and its never done this  it has a vacuum operated fuel pump, looks just like the one on a lawn mower  isnt the pump on the brute vacuum operated? I know the prarie one is electric

im gonna put an inline one on the brute when the time comes. also gonna put one of those see through fuel filters on both, I heard you have water in your fuel alot more than you think, and another filter never hurts.


----------



## Supa Dexta (Aug 16, 2010)

My 07 would act like it was locked up the odd time, just sitting in the barn. I'd go to start it and BANG! A terrible lock up sound.. Try to turn it over and the starter couldnt spin it.. Hit the starter like 10 times, and it would turn it a touch more each time, until it free'd up.. No idea what had caused it, it happened a couple of times, likely 40-50 starts apart, and now hasnt done it again in months.. :thinking: Almost as if fuel was draining into a cylinder and only certain conditions of where the piston was sitting, would cause the lock up.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Supa Dexta said:


> My 07 would act like it was locked up the odd time, just sitting in the barn. I'd go to start it and BANG! A terrible lock up sound.. Try to turn it over and the starter couldnt spin it.. Hit the starter like 10 times, and it would turn it a touch more each time, until it free'd up.. No idea what had caused it, it happened a couple of times, likely 40-50 starts apart, and now hasnt done it again in months.. :thinking: Almost as if fuel was draining into a cylinder and only certain conditions of where the piston was sitting, would cause the lock up.


could be the float sticking open...


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

mine use to lock up too. i just ignore it . and the problem went away with time...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah..if your float sticks that will cause it as well supa dexta...just make sure when you haul it you plug the air box snorkel.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

guimond47 said:


> mine use to lock up too. i just ignore it . and the problem went away with time...


Let us know when you need to rebuild your engine we'll point you to a builder.





*Notice to all new members:

^^^ NEVER EVER take this approach with any Quad. Let alone a VTwin. ^^^*


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Let us know when you need to rebuild your engine we'll point you to a builder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:agreed:


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

LMAO!! haha funny guys. haha , wow that cracks me up. nah i barely trailer , maybe once a year. just to go to mud runs. my engine still runs nice and strong , no worries


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I learned the hard way regarding Snorkel plugs also...


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its so easy to install a inline fuel shutoff that it should be mandatory to do if snorkeling. Alot of people have this problem after they have snorkeled but yet its simple to keep it from happening with the inline valve, when I did mine this problem wasn't talked about, very easy to do while snorkeling with the side panels off. But some people never have a problem, its just the pick of the straw!!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

The 90 Deg fitting on the top of my snorkel is not glued down. What do you think the result would be if I rotated it to force air in the air box when trailering? Just curious.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

guimond47 said:


> LMAO!! haha funny guys. haha , wow that cracks me up. nah i barely trailer , maybe once a year. just to go to mud runs. my engine still runs nice and strong , no worries


I was being dead serious. No joke's implied.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

RDs Neighbor said:


> The 90 Deg fitting on the top of my snorkel is not glued down. What do you think the result would be if I rotated it to force air in the air box when trailering? Just curious.


:thinking: not really sure... try it out and post the results.... :bigeyes: It might force air into the air box, and since it has no where to go, it could create a vortex inside of there, resulting in the same issue... ??? just a guess...


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Vortex???? 

Thanks Yoda!

JK


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL.. that's the best word I could think of.. hah


----------

